# Is this wrong or not?



## QueenBam (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys!
i just wanted to talk about something.
This morning, i was watching the Wendy Williams show, and they brought this video to the viewers attention 
YouTube - 7 year old girls going hard on single ladies
"7 year old girls going hard on single ladies by beyonce"
and they were bashing it, talking about how "you shouldnt dance like that in front of uncle bubba at the family reunion cause thats how pedophilia happens..."
and i was SO SHOCKED that people would think like that! granted, i'm not a mom, but when i saw that video i was just like in shock of how good they were! literally, ive watched it probably over 10 times. yes, the outfits are risky, but its a dance comp (a big one, i might add), and they are wearing WELL COVERING shorts and tanks, with ruffles and net sleeves and stuff.... i guess i just dont think its a big deal. they're not dancing like that in public, in corners, and there's people calling them little whores/future prostitutes and stuff... these girls, to me, are STARS! their talents outshine their costumes.

what do you guys think?
id like to hear everyones opinions, especially mommies


----------



## dbecker87 (Jun 22, 2010)

They ARE talented, yes... but I couldn't watch more than 15 seconds of the video. It's too weird. I dunno, I guess I'm more of a "let kids be kids" kinda gal... but if the parents want them to be successful dance "stars" I suppose they have to start early.

However, those costumes are mega-inappropriate in my eyes. There is absolutely NO way I would let my 7 year old daughter wear something like that. The least they could have done is made them wear a bodysuit rather than 2 pieces...

However, regarding the future whores/prostitutes thing is just uncalled for. That is an incredibly horrible thing for people to say about 7 year olds! It's not the kids' faults... they should be inquiring about the mindset of the parents rather than the kids.

That's just my 2 cents. Talented girls, but wrong choice in costume (and a few of those moves...).


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with you. I think its a top thing with pants, with nude colors in the  legs. idk, thats how i think they usually are. Personally, if i was out shopping at like target and a little girl was wearing that, i wouldn't think it was whoreish, id know exactly why she was wearing it. i know its not like daily-wear.

i think regardless of whatever they are doing or wearing, who does on TV/Radio/anywhere and calls little KIDS that?


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with you the are VERY TALENTTED, but choreographer shiuldn't have chossen the dance style for 7 yer old years. They're just babies. And the outfits, I wouldn't wear that, on stage...its too sluty and I am 19. I mean a tank top inshort shorts would accpetable, but a bully top and underwear (pretty much) is ridulous, I don't understand whet their parents were thinking. If they were 17, it be accpetable. 

I don't know society likes making young girls "sexy" it is rather gross. 

But they're are very, very talented.


----------



## retrofox (Jun 22, 2010)

I LOVE these girls! they have so much energy!!

I danced in major competitions like the one shown in the video for 16 years (I'm 23 now) and loved every minute of it. I'm not trying to start anything, but I'll tell you from my experience that when we flipped through catalogs full of costumes, there were very far and few costumes that would be deamed "appropriate" in some peoples eyes. Dance costumes are usually very tight, show alot of skin and are less conservative because they are meant to show off your body and lines. Judges need to see full extensions such as straight legs, arms and backs. When costumes are less tight, judges can't see your body as well, so points may be deducted. 
As for the whores in training, that's just a sad comment. Dance styles are constantly changing and believe it or not, one of the first things a little girl will learn in dance class is to shake her hips from side to side or "booty shake". Plus this routine was probably a jazz/hip hop dance which means lots and LOTs of energy and crowd pumpin'! A routine like this, no matter the age, is VERY TYPICAL if you attend ANY dance comp (trust me, I've attended over 100 in my comp years). Of course you won't see this in a ballet or most tap routines because those are different dance styles. 
Anyways, that was my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I hope these girls are doing ok  because of the national attention they've received


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_i agree with you. I think its a top thing with pants, with nude colors in the  legs. idk, thats how i think they usually are. Personally, if i was out shopping at like target and a little girl was wearing that, i wouldn't think it was whoreish, id know exactly why she was wearing it. i know its not like daily-wear.

i think regardless of whatever they are doing or wearing, who does on TV/Radio/anywhere and calls little KIDS that?_

 
I must have missed that, they called them whores? That's horrible...how could them say that about 7 year olds, thats just cruel bullying. D:


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 22, 2010)

I turned it off almost right away. I just dont like the sexualizing of kids. I mean, the dance in and of itself is kind of sexual. It would be one thing if they were in sweats or leggings dancing around... but the outfits... they honestly remind me of Christina Aguilara's outfit in Lady Marmalade... when she played a prositute. It's just so wrong! These poor kids don't know any better... but seriously, what mother would let their kid do that?! Let kids be kids! They grow up and learn about sex fast enough.

I dont know what this lady said about the girls, but calling them future whores and whatnot is disgusting. It's not their fault theyre dressed like that. Shame on an adult for saying such a thing! These outfits do not define what these girls will grow up to be!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 22, 2010)

I appreciate the talent, but no way in hell I'd have let my daughter wear/do that when she was taking dance.


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 22, 2010)

These are some very talented little girls.  Key word here is "little" girls.  The outfit, song and dance was a little too mature for my taste.  (booty shaking is one thing...pelvic thrusts are another)  My daughter is 12 and I don't think I would be comfortable with her doing this.  That being said...I don't feel like this in anyway reflects on the type of person or the morals of these children. They are just performing what was chosen for them.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with everyone, those girls ARE very talented, but some of the dance moves were innappropriate for girls that young. And the costumes are way, way too much and I can't believe anyone thought that was ok for them to be wearing them. Besides the whole outfit being too revealing for a 7 year old, no one has mentioned the fishnet stockings these girls have on their arms!! I think that's what makes the whole outfit look slutty. 7 year olds and fishnet stockings should never even be in the same sentence, let alone be worn by them. But it's not these girls fault, and no one should ever be calling them sluts. They are only doing what they are being told.

It just really makes me sick that now a days, everything is so over sexualized that a choreographer would even think of choreographing a dance like this for girls that young. I have many friends who were in dance all their lives, and their dance routines were never like this. I don't know, call me an old fashioned 26yr old, but I think people need to let kids be kids.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 22, 2010)

i'm sorry but i'm a dancer and my mom DID let me wear stuff like this. i've seen little girls in less on the beach, i think we need to look at it as just the talent and it's a performance. nothing more.


----------



## User38 (Jun 22, 2010)

sigh.

I think I am way too old to even comment except to say that I don't think young children should be used for entertainment purposes dressed up as something they should not be.. at least not at those ages.  I turn things like this off -- call me old fashioned.. but that's what's wrong with society today


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 22, 2010)

Seriously??  The dancing and the outfits are both completely inappropriate for 7 year olds.  Reminds me of the little "pagent girls" who are 5 and wearing more makeup and smaller outfits than 20 year olds and strutting down the catwalk.  It turns my stomache that we, as a society, feel the need to sexualize everything.  Little pagent queens strutting and blowing kisses, these girls dancing like they are 20 and doing sexual moves.  Something is really wrong here!  I don't blame the kids though; I blame the parents.  Wrong...so wrong...I'd friggin' lose it if I sent my kid to dance school and this was what they were teaching her!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 22, 2010)

Just showed it to my husband and he lasted a whole 5 seconds before saying that's disgusting and walking out.


----------



## marusia (Jun 22, 2010)

As the mother of a 4 1/2 month old baby...I have every intention of having my daughter in dance classes..if that's what she wants. I love the arts, and I want/hope/wish that Delia loves it as much as I do. With that being said, No...I wouldn't feel comfortable with her wearing that...or dancing like that.

It's not a child's fault when they end up sexually abused...period. With that being said though, the parents/coach shouldn't have them dressing in those outfits, or doing the pelvic thrusts. Then again, I've never viewed popping one's privates an "artform".


----------



## Meisje (Jun 22, 2010)

They're talented, but I think it's wrong to sexualize children. The costumes, song and dance are too adult.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 22, 2010)

The girls do have an absolutely amazing dance talent!!!

But...

When I hopefully some day get a kid of my own, I wouldn't let them do that. 

I took dance classes as a kid, and that choreography would not have been accepted for that age group.

I agree, that if a kid is going to wear an outfit for something like that it should have the tan bit, sorta like in ice skating outfits. 

The dance moves just made me cringe.


I also think something should be said to the fact, that these girls might have requested to do this number after seeing the video. A video that I wouldn't find appropriate for that age either...


----------



## nebbish (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow. I mean, I see a lot of wasted talent. I see seven-year old girls are trying way too hard to look like grown ups. I'm sure that being a competition, they didn't have much say in their routine, but the choreographer who chose those moves for SEVEN year old LITTLE GIRLS? Disgusting. The moves & the outfits. I've seen lots and lots of little girl dancers & much more tasteful outfits and routines. I understand the need for tight-fitting clothes, both for judging and for ease of movement, but that's going too far. They're obviously replicating mini skirts, belly tops, and knee-high boots in a dancer's 'costume'. Like someone above said, if they were sevenTEEN, it would be an entirely different story. Jeeze. I wouldn't even allow my child to listen to that song, let alone dance like that. At seven, you've got more than enough time to grow up.

I completely disagree with the 'future whores' statement, cos that's definitely pushing it. Also the 'pedophilia' remark, because pedophilia is a disease and not something caused by underage & underdressed children, but you never know WHO is a pedophile, so I would probably keep my child more clothed than that just to make sure.

I've seen waaay too many little girls dressed like that and less in places like the mall. I think it's very inappropriate, ESPECIALLY in those settings & I have to wonder what their parents were thinking.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 22, 2010)

WTF is wrong with their parents? It's not the girls fault, it's the pArents fault.pol should be talking crap bout their parents and not the lil girls. I don't give a crap how much my daughter loves lancing, she will be dancing to music/style that is age appropriate.


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_WTF is wrong with their parents? It's not the girls fault, it's the pArents fault.pol should be talking crap bout their parents and not the lil girls. I don't give a crap how much my daughter loves lancing, she will be dancing to music/style that is age appropriate._

 
agree


----------



## nursie (Jun 22, 2010)

dance moves not age appropriate. i swear earlier this year i head a commercial for some kid's choice awards and they were going to have rhianna singing that 'is you big enough' song. and the kids bop that they always advertise, they have little kids singing songs that have a sexual meaning. i'm no fuddy duddy, but sexualization of children is just tabooooooo


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 22, 2010)

These kids don't know any better. Adults are the ones sexualizing it. I think it;s fine. About thepedophiles, they'll be attracted to kids no matter what they wear. I think people are judging the girls unfairly.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i'm sorry but i'm a dancer and my mom DID let me wear stuff like this. i've seen little girls in less on the beach, i think we need to look at it as just the talent and it's a performance. nothing more._

 
Yea I agree girls wear less to the beach but these lil girls are not at the beach. My hubby would kick my fucken ass if I allowed our daughter to do something like his.




In December my daughter performed the half time show for the Vikings game live on prime time Sunday night football. I remember being so scared that the outfits would be too 'adult'. They did a great job of notifying the parents of the routine and the costume designs weeks before the big game. I couldn't imagine approving her cheering if she was dancing like this. It blows my mind


----------



## Folie (Jun 23, 2010)

I think this is disgusting. Just as, another poster pointed out, I cring when I'm at a beach and I see a little girl wearing less than me (I'm not old and I was rised in such a way that wearing a two piece bathing suit is too skimpy for my tastes). While it may seem mean to say, I don't think the future is bright for these girls. They're learning at a young age, showing your body and being sexual is good and you get rewarded for that. So, if they grow up to be very unmodest I wouldn't be surprised. They're being "pimped" from a young age. I don't know how a parent could agree to this.


----------



## elb154 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is absolutely horrible! The girls are super talented and they could have found a routine with MUCH better taste!


----------



## YLQ (Jun 23, 2010)

*They grandmamas need to beat they mamas asses!*


----------



## COBI (Jun 23, 2010)

For me, it's not necessarily that any one element is "wrong", but when you take them together as a sum ("lingerie-based" costume + moves + song choice), I personally agree that its not age-appropriate.

There was a similar one with 7yo in 2009 for "My Boyfriend's Back" which one first overall for its category.

One of the saddest things IMHO is that by creating questionable choreography for the age and adding in lingerie-inspired costumes, the teachers and parents are actually creating a distraction from the girls developing skills.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2010)

i'm not a mum but if i were i'd never let my child perform that. the outfits are very adult and lets be honest - something you'd perhaps see women wearing in a strip club. so a 7 year old child wearing it is not good at all. plus the song is way too adult for them.

extremely talented girls though! just betterwith different song and outfits!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm aware that these girls are not on the beach, i was just giving the example. Memorial weekend i went down the shore and i saw girls in bathing suites that look similar to what Rihanna and Kim Kardashian wore. but parents think it's 'cute' and 'adorable'. i can realize and understand that it's just a performance from very well trained girls. i WOULD let me child do this, it's just dance. gosh.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Yea I agree girls wear less to the beach but these lil girls are not at the beach. My hubby would kick my fucken ass if I allowed our daughter to do something like his.




In December my daughter performed the half time show for the Vikings game live on prime time Sunday night football. I remember being so scared that the outfits would be too 'adult'. They did a great job of notifying the parents of the routine and the costume designs weeks before the big game. I couldn't imagine approving her cheering if she was dancing like this. It blows my mind_


----------



## BBJay (Jun 24, 2010)

Somehow I knew when I clicked on this thread, that it was going to be about this video. And I've watched it multiple times trying to find these horrible awful things that people keep talking about. But every time I watch this video, I see nothing but talent, commitment, and showmanship from those girls. Maybe its because I'm a dancer, but I think the choreography was full of energy, paired well with the song, and displayed their talent. Not to mention they executed it incredibly well. Would I have personally selected that outfit? No, but I feel people are too focused on it and not the actual talent of the girls. I think this routine is as sexual as you make it out to be. If you want to look as overly sexualized, then you can find dozens of things that are "wrong" with this routine, but I don't look at it that way.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2010)

That's like saying walking around wearing a v-cut top with a two cupsize enhancing pushup bra, short skirt, and 4" heels isn't inviting attention, saying it's only as sexual as the viewer perceives the outfit.

That's abdicating any responsibility for the choreographer and dance studio, saying that it's the VIEWER'S fault for having the impression of a sexualized dance.


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 24, 2010)

Dancer colleagues, please stop using the arts as an excuse to blur the lines of age appropriateness. 

It's very easy to use 'art' to explain away controversy  and lack of common sense.

It's not about their talent.. because they are EXTREMELY talented. That is apparent. I've heard people excusing it with the reasoning that they've seen other kids do worse. How does that have ANY bearing on this particular display? It doesn't. Just because you've seen worse, doesn't negate the sexualized nature of this performance. If the girls were teenagers, I'd probably be less concerned. 

This is the fault of the adults. None of it lies with the children. And no one is guaranteeing that a pedophile will be happy about this. But our job (as adults) is to PROTECT children, not exploit them. Regarding this performance, shouldn't we err on the side of caution?


----------



## yazerella (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't get me wrong - these girls are talented. Really talented.

But everything about this video is wrong that it made me emotional just watching it. They're kids. Kids!! Kids shouldn't dance like that, or dress like that. I do blame the parents, but then I also blame society. A lot of music and dancing is very overly sexualized these days. And kids ARE watching it and they ARE growing up too fast. But we shouldn't be encouraging them to grow up so fast!

As a couple of other people on this thread have said, we should let kids be kids. Let them dance, but not like this. To be honest, it's more the dance style than the outfits that got to me.. I just found it so wrong.


----------



## COBI (Jun 24, 2010)

My friend owns a studio, and she is able to create choreo that displays her students' talents and skills without incorporating suggestive moves into the routines.

I think it's insulting to insinuate that only dancers can appreciate the artistic value of what the routine and that must be why others have a problem with it.  How is having 7 year olds perform a suggestive routine "artistic"?  

Their talent could have been displayed with a more appropriate routine, and this routine actually suggests a limited artistic vision to me.  There are an almost infinite number of other routes the choreographer/instructor could have chosen that would have been more age-appropriate and probably highlighted more dance skills than pelvic pulses do.

We did a short number to single ladies in hip-hop class this past season, and it had nowhere the amount of suggestive moves as the one in the video.


----------



## user79 (Jun 25, 2010)

Good dancing skills.

Poor choice of costumed and dance moves for the age.

This girls could still have shined with a slightly altered choreography and age appropriate costumes. The costumes remind me of something out of Moulin Rouge, almost lingerie like.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 26, 2010)

Agreed. You can absolutely show talent with other costumes (that are still form fitting, but do not look like they were bought at victoria secret) and dance moves that are still fun and energetic, but not as sexual as this. 
No ones denying these girls can move (hell, better than i EVER could) but a routine like this is befitting someone 10 years older than them. Someone thats at the  very veyr least, gone through puberty.


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_These kids don't know any better. Adults are the ones sexualizing it. I think it;s fine. About thepedophiles, they'll be attracted to kids no matter what they wear. I think people are judging the girls unfairly._

 
of course they'll be attracted no matter what, but if they see more than they should, they'll be more likely to act on their wants.


----------



## user79 (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GLAMORandGORE* 

 
_of course they'll be attracted no matter what, but if they see more than they should, they'll be more likely to act on their wants._

 
I don't think so at all...I don't think the argument that sexy clothing for kids encourages pedophilia more than normal clothing is based on any evidence...pedophilia has always existed, regardless of what children wore. I don't think clothing has much to do with it at all, more the disturbed psychological aspect. Normal men aren't going to look at a sexily clad 7 year old and think, "oh, she's hot I want to have sex with her" just because of the dress code. I still think sexualizing children at such a young age is wrong though.


----------



## COBI (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_These kids don't know any better. Adults are the ones sexualizing it. I think it;s fine. About thepedophiles, they'll be attracted to kids no matter what they wear. I think people are judging the girls unfairly._

 
In general, I don't believe people are judging or blaming the girls, but are questioning the judgement of the "responsible" adults (parents and choreographer/teacher.)


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_In general, I don't believe people are judging or blaming the girls, but are questioning the judgement of the "responsible" adults (parents and choreographer/teacher.)_

 
exactly


----------



## BBJay (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's like saying walking around wearing a v-cut top with a two cupsize enhancing pushup bra, short skirt, and 4" heels isn't inviting attention, saying it's only as sexual as the viewer perceives the outfit.

That's abdicating any responsibility for the choreographer and dance studio, saying that it's the VIEWER'S fault for having the impression of a sexualized dance._

 
The difference is if I were to walk around dressed like that, it would be of my personal choice where as those girls had no choice in the matter. I never said the outfit was an appropriate choice, but rather that the outfit should not corrupt one's view of the piece as a whole. Has anyone thought about how these girls must feel now? To go out have a great time on stage and feel great about what you did only to be told by half of America that what you did was wrong. I wouldn't want to dance anymore. I feel terrible for them.


----------



## COBI (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_The difference is if I were to walk around dressed like that, it would be of my personal choice where as those girls had no choice in the matter. I never said the outfit was an appropriate choice, but rather that the outfit should not corrupt one's view of the piece as a whole. Has anyone thought about how these girls must feel now? To go out have a great time on stage and feel great about what you did only to be told by half of America that what you did was wrong. I wouldn't want to dance anymore. I feel terrible for them._

 
Again, I think there is some responsibility for the parents here: if the parents are doing their job, what the 7yo girls know about the controversy should be very limited.

For the most part, this dance is old news and is not really being discussed in many circles anymore.  This thread was started long after the majority of the "uproar" had passed.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 4, 2010)

I would have liked to see it as a one piece with the between section a nude color. I'm pretty sure the bottoms are a kind of pant (I may be wrong). However, I understand where people have an issue with the outfit--it is a very skimpy thing, but it is also a DANCE COMPETITION. A lot of people are screaming their heads off about over sexualization of the girls. Who are you to say that their parents didn't stick them in robes the minute they came off the stage. My friend is a Dance Mom and her daughter wears stuff that makes me cringe but it is competition. She only wears it on stage and then off stage, it goes back into the dance bag and her daughter is back in shorts and tshirts.

This does not cause pedophilia. Pedophilia is not the child's fault and at no point should anyone think those little girls are dressing or acting like that in other parts of their lives. Yes, there are some things that could have been MUCH better, but they're talented little girls who will get off the stage and probably wash off all the makeup and go play Barbies.


----------



## jess126xo (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i'm sorry but i'm a dancer and my mom DID let me wear stuff like this. i've seen little girls in less on the beach, i think we need to look at it as just the talent and it's a performance. nothing more._

 
I'm sorry but dancer or not this is wrong. I'm 21 and I would never dance with something like that on. And no I don't go to the beach with a little bathing suit either so saying girls wear less to the beach would not justify these outfits. And they are only 7 yrs old to say it'd okay it a bit much.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes they are very talented but I think there would have been ways to showcase that talent without such overly sexual costumes and dance moves.

I am sure ( at least I hope ) that the parents meant no harm. Still it isn't an issue of what was meant. Are you really willing to risk what could be at stake from sexualizing a child at such a young age? Yeah sure most of these girls will grow up to be just fine... but as a parent would you really be willing to risk it? They are just kids, they don't understand what is really happening to them. If they are receiving inappropriate attention or simply begin to connect this sort of sexual movement with a positive response? My God, how would they know how to process that? They are only 7 years old!

I'm not saying that any parent who enters their child into a dance competition is going to end up with a damaged or at risk child... but with such mature content, would you risk it as a parent?

Just pick a more appropriate dance for the age group. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## jess126xo (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_i'm aware that these girls are not on the beach, i was just giving the example. Memorial weekend i went down the shore and i saw girls in bathing suites that look similar to what Rihanna and Kim Kardashian wore. but parents think it's 'cute' and 'adorable'. i can realize and understand that it's just a performance from very well trained girls. i WOULD let me child do this, it's just dance. gosh._

 
When you say girl do you mean 7 yrs old?  Because I could never look at a child at the beach half naked and say oh that's cute and a mother should not think that way either. Think about the kind of people that can be watching your children. When a child is kidnapped or molested then the parents start to think oh I shouldn't have let them wear this or do that but you should be think that before. To the people that want to harm children "its just dancing" is exactly what they are looking for.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 7, 2010)

It's wronger than 2 left shoes. I think it's appalling and sad that we as a society have become so desensitized to indecency that this even has to be a question. These girls are dressed wearing lingerie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thigh highs!!!!! The way they are popping and dropping is absolutely astonishing and the parents/choreographer should be ashamed!!!!!! Children are not safe these days and sad to say but there are men/women out there that get thrills from this type of stuff.  Let kids be kids!!!! These girls should not be dressing like strippers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueMoonDoll* 

 
_This does not cause pedophilia. Pedophilia is not the child's fault and at no point should anyone think those little girls are dressing or acting like that in other parts of their lives. Yes, there are some things that could have been MUCH better, but they're talented little girls who will get off the stage and probably wash off all the makeup and go play Barbies._

 
I don't think (and ithink everyone would agree) that no little girl dancing qould ever cause pedophilia, in any state of costume. Nor would anyone ever dare blame a child. I think what people are trying to express is; do you really want to risk a pedophil watching your 7 yr old daughter use sexualized dance moves in that kind out outfit? i mean anyone could be watching something like this. anyone. And would you want to risk taht anyone being a pedophil whos going to go and get his jollies off to this? Frankly, that turns my stomach. It's one thing for a 17 year old girl to be writhing around onstage (hello mylie cyrus) but soemone 10 years her jounior? Thats just not cool. These girls dont understand how suggestive what they are doing is. And for me, thats the real problem! a 17 yr old does. She gets the skimy costume, the song and the moves, she knows what she is conveying. A 7 yr old girl is just having fun, and there are a million diffrent ways to come up with a good peice for a dance competion. I think the people sayings its just creative, its just dance, this is what happens at these competitions... think with a little more age appropriate creativity. To me, this is like someone signing "Candy Shop" by 50 cent in a signing competetion. Maybe it might showcase their talent, but hell, there are so MANY songs that sound without being so flippin obscene. 

Sometimes i think we all need to a step back into the 1950s. you know, without all the blatant racism and homophbia.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 9, 2010)

Mabelle--I know that nobody here is saying that. I was responding to the OP and what she said other people were saying.

and they were bashing it, talking about how "you shouldnt dance like that in front of uncle bubba at the family reunion cause thats how pedophilia happens..."

This is the "blame the victim" mentality that keeps children and women (and men) from coming forward. You danced like that in front of your Uncle, of course you asked for it. And it sickens me that anyone would say that about these kinds of situations.

I see it this way: a pedophile is going to get his jollies from *anything.* Yes, I know that this is a very sexual dance and in the mind of a pedophile it could be twisted a lot..but they also get their jollies just from kids being kids on the playground. Someone above said that parent's start to think, after something happens, "I shouldn't have let them wear this or that..." It is not about clothing choice. It is about opportunity and sick, sick minds. It is a no win situation. 

We have made things suggestive in our hyper sensitive society. Yes, I agree that these moves ARE suggestive from someone who KNOWS that they're suggestive. But for a kid, they're just fun. There is no intent behind it and therefore it is not suggestive from the child's point of view but is from an adult perspective. It is just like when I play with my hair because it is there and someone takes that as me wanting attention. No, I was just playing with my hair. The girls were just dancing. 

Now, is it the responsibility of the adults in their lives to make sure their not doing something adults find questionable? YES. Absolutely. But the reason this was posted was because the Wendy Williams Show had a go at it and called them future sluts. They did not take into consideration that they're children who are competing and that it was the adults who should have questioned it. I don't see this as WRONG for the kids but wrong for the adults who should have stepped in. However, I also see this as a competition routine and understand a lot of the reasoning behind it. I don't agree, but I understand.

And the thing is that the reason we're so sensitive about these issues and others is the same reason the out and out homophobia and racism are down. And while kids weren't popping and dropping and whatever else, there was still the same amount of abuse, molestation, and pedophilia in the 1950s as today. Today, we're sensitive to it and it is reported. Hell, the post WWII era was full of crazy stuff--the baby boom was also a boom in swinging (sexual, not dance) and various other practices we *still* don't talk about. Just because the Era seems innocent today does not mean it was.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to say I don't think it is completely appropriate. 
I mean seriously they are only 7, how many parents would want their children that young to dance like that and wear those revealing outfits, let alone sit there and watch them. AWKWARD.
I think kids should just act their own age and just be KIDS! Not try to act older and sexier. Yeah and if I was guy and was there watching that I would definitely have to walk out because I would find it inappropriate to watching them like that.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it's so inappropriate honestly. So what if it's a pro. competition, I don't know why people are using that as an excuse, it's still wrong. They look like their almost wearing lingerie(and I know it's not a thong and a bra their wearing, but seriously it looks like a lil much for a 7year old girl) and the dance was way too sexy. I went to a dance school as a lil girl and we wore embarassing sequin fringey spandex outfits that looked so silly, not sexy. We also danced cutesy not sexy. I'd love to know what Beyonce thinks.


----------

